
Ask HN: Do fill out detailed commit comments? - ransom1538
In 10 years I have needed someone&#x27;s comment 2(+&#x2F;-1) times.  Do you add detailed commit comments?
======
twobyfour
Maybe my role has been different than yours, but I perform operations that
involve reading commit comments several times per week. Heck, when I'm re-
reviewing a pull request that has had commits since the last review, I'll go
through the new commits and use their comments to understand what each commit
was supposed to address -- and I do that almost daily.

You don't have to write an essay about each commit. Just "add foo field to Bar
model and populate upon save" or "fix bug where Baz status was set to quux
when frobnicating Foo". And yes, sometimes "typo" is all you need.

